# The theory and practice of Terrorism



## a_majoor (28 Feb 2007)

Here is an essay by Stephen Den Beste, one of the original Bloggers who is sadly no longer posting due to health reasons. The essay gives an interesting examination of how terrorists operate, and provides some clues how to defeat them:



> *Theory and Practice of Terrorism*
> 
> Terrorism is much misunderstood. Like any form of warfare it can have horrible results. But the behavior of terrorists is not inexplicable. When a terrorist campaign is run well, there's a purpose behind everything they do.
> 
> ...


----------



## GAP (28 Feb 2007)

Excellent article...it should be required reading


----------



## DBA (2 Mar 2007)

It kinda misses what I think is the biggest reason why the Palestinians are screwed for at least another generation or two. In fighting the Israelis (and argueably before) they have let hatred, intolerance and a tendency for using violence grow to the point that they have destroyed themselves. A society just can't function well with too much of those attributes as it's simply not possible to allways direct them at outsiders and anything directed internally is hugely destructive.


----------

